# Acouple full body shots of my Jardini



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Let me know what ya think please-


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

i like full body shots much more then jus a eye or a nose


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

ICEE said:


> i like full body shots much more then jus a eye or a nose


Thanks-
They are much harder to get....


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

Really nice AK.









I like the full shots much better, , I can't wait to see what you get with that flash diffuser.,


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Winkyee said:


> Really nice AK.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Me either Sir-Should make for some really nice pics (hopefully)...

These shots are a bit nicer-But much harder to get-Especially all in focus shots...Something I will be working on though...

Thanks for the kind words


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

i cant wait until isee pics of this monster when its bigger


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks sir-
Appreciate the kind words


----------



## pirayaman (Nov 3, 2007)

wow wow wow that is the best pic yet ak wow you said you got a cannon 550 right


----------



## Eric99 (Nov 29, 2006)

That's a sweet looking Jardini! Is he aggressive compared to your Silver(s)?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

pirayaman said:


> That's a sweet looking Jardini! Is he aggressive compared to your Silver(s)?


My silver beat the hell out of this jardini-He thought he was pretty bad-Until he tried to pick on a fish 6 to 8 inch bigger than it self


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

sweet i see alot of these and wish i could get one yours is showing nice golds in the pic does it always show these.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks Lewis-
Yeah he displays these colors all the time..


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

nice pics as allway....


----------



## mike123 (Jul 17, 2006)

Wow, just wow. Gorgeous fish there AK


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Thanks guys-I will have more shots in aday or two also..


----------

